# Armorall Tyre Gel - vs - Megs Edurance Gel



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

After testing the Armorall tyre gel a few weeks back against Megs hot shine, the results came back with Armorall clearly lasting longer.

Thought it was time to test the Armorall against another favourite on here, I havent used Megs Endurance gel before so i am quite interested to see which one of these will last the longest.

Armorall = £5.99 530ml
Megs = £7.99 473ml



















All tyres were cleaned with all purpose cleaner and lft to dry, both products were applied using a pastry brush and then wiped over with a tyre dreesing sponge to work into the rubber and remove excess.

The pic below shows one of the rear tyres with both products applied, this was taken an hour after the gels were applied, On the centre of the wheel there is a RS badge, i put each badge straight then coated the top half above the badge with Armorall, then the bottom half below the badge with Megs.

You cant see any difference in the picture between the two products and i can see the difference even in the flesh.

Lets see what happens


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i like the armorall products,where did you get the gel??


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

I have both for more than a year. Both are great and last long ... I cannot choose which one is better


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I noticed you applied with a brush then used the sponge device thing-a-mi-what-sit to wipe off the excess. now I've never got a wet looking finish from megs and I'm now guessing that its because I was using the spongey device as an applicator which seemed to need more product about every 6 inches.

So I'm gonna give using a brush ago, so I guess I'm saying thanks inadvertently for helping me


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes mate using just a sponge to put the stuff on doesent really work well imo, the sponge tends to soak it up and applies less to the tyre wall, i find brushing on then just working in with the brush does a good job, i then just wipe round with a sponge probably twice.

To look at there seems no difference at all at the moment, i have a feeling they are going to be very close results


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My endurance is running low and Ive been thinking about the armorall one for a week or two.Might treat myself.Only one I dont like is the megs hotshine its abit gash.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice test mate:thumb:
will be good to see the results


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

both cracking products but i tend to stick with megs easier to get hold of


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackfire is excellent, expensive though !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

IMHO all tire gel shine :
-Can not clean up easily next time .
-Throwing gel on the car while driving.
-Meg tire gel Such as oil, sticks to the tires .

It is better to use tire spray shine . I found they were the 2better products STP son of gun! and arexons tire shine .
Armor tire foam original nice also .


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> IMHO all tire gel shine :
> -Can not clean up easily next time .
> -Throwing gel on the car while driving.
> -Meg tire gel Such as oil, sticks to the tires .
> ...


I disagree and much prefer tyre gel's to sprays

if its throwing = there's too much on or stuck in the tread 
my tyres clean up great next wash after megs endurance gel has been applied
sprays go every where when i try to apply them, where as gel goes only goes where i want it to via an applicator

just my opinion though!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> IMHO all tire gel shine :
> -Can not clean up easily next time  .
> -Throwing gel on the car while driving.
> -Meg tire gel Such as oil, sticks to the tires .
> ...


I disagree and much prefer tyre gel's to sprays

if its throwing = there's too much on or stuck in the tread 
my tyres clean up great next wash after megs endurance gel has been applied
sprays go every where when i try to apply them, where as gel goes only goes where i want it to via an applicator

just my opinion though! 

Good test by the way S-X-I


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> IMHO all tire gel shine :
> -Can not clean up easily next time .
> -Throwing gel on the car while driving.
> -Meg tire gel Such as oil, sticks to the tires .
> ...


Funny you mention Arexons i have some in my shed although i've had it for a few years now.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Neither product survived driving in the rain yesturday, they are still on the tyre wall but no oinger have a shine to them. both products seem to be equal but i feel another test will be on the cards if the weather can hold out for a week or so.

I dont think i have tried a tyre gel that actually survives driving in wet conditions, anyone know if any


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Neither product survived driving in the rain yesturday, they are still on the tyre wall but no oinger have a shine to them. both products seem to be equal but i feel another test will be on the cards if the weather can hold out for a week or so.
> 
> I dont think i have tried a tyre gel that actually survives driving in wet conditions, anyone know if any


Blackfire.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Have never tried it mate, isnt that like £15 to £20 to buy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tyre dressings and plastic dressings both annoy me as there is no 'perfect' product - they are all quite poor IMO 

Someone needs to make something special! Maybe the Bilt Hamber stuff will be the one?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Have never tried it mate, isnt that like £15 to £20 to buy


It is but worth it !.:thumb:


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Tyre dressings and plastic dressings both annoy me as there is no 'perfect' product - they are all quite poor IMO
> 
> Someone needs to make something special! Maybe the Bilt Hamber stuff will be the one?


Couldn't agree more.:thumb: Mfrs, Listen up..!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> sprays go every where when i try to apply them, where as gel goes only goes where i want it to via an applicator
> 
> just my opinion though!


Try to apply tire spray on applicator pad dont spray on tire such as tire gel .


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Try to apply tire spray on applicator pad dont spray on tire such as tire gel .


good point but i bet you use more that way!?  so not so cost affective as the applicator will soak some up every time


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Tyre dressings and plastic dressings both annoy me as there is no 'perfect' product - they are all quite poor IMO
> 
> Someone needs to make something special! Maybe the Bilt Hamber stuff will be the one?


Coudn't agree more. Ive pretty much had it with water based dressings


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Try Race Glaze Colour Enhance then - unlike almost everything else on the market, its petroleum based, just like plastics are, so lasts, won't fling off and gives a really nice results, matt or glossier if you buff it.
£7.99 for 250ml, treats loads of cars (use very little) - tyres, plastics internal and external, engine bays etc. Some reckon its our best product.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Couldn't agree more russzs, someone needs to make the perfect tyre dressing.

Could be qiute hard though as we all like different types.
I find AS trim wizzard is the longest lasting product i've used, out lasts megs, blackfire, AG, and many more cheaper ones like car plan tyre silk, halfruds own tyre shine. Only thing is, trim wizzard is quite glossy and can look a bit too shiney and plasticy.

So its the age old debate, to have nice looking natural tyre products or long lasting shiney ones.

But isn't the fun in trying all new products


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't know if it works. but when cleaning the car few weeks back, an old man stopped and said he used boot polish. At first I said no. But he then said he always did it. :doublesho
Scrubbed tyres clean
Applied the polish in circles with a cloth and let it dry.
Then buffed off. After curing.

Still never tried it but it did get me wondering.
Suppose like waxing the wheels, apply, cure buff. :lol:


----------

